# Charlie Brown "It's The Great Pumpkin"



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been looking for a good picture of every character to draw and paint for wooden yard art for Charlie Brown's "It's The Great Pumpkin" scene but can't find anything worthwhile, let me know if anyone comes across anything good with everyone in it? Thanks!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is what I could come up with.



















And I know this has nothing to do with what you are looking for, but I just love this pic.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Now that's creepy!


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

There was a member named ChrisW who did the PEANUTS Great Pumpkin yard display a while back. He reposted his pictures here. He said that he use coloring pages as the basis for his cutouts. In his that thread there are a couple other members (lancekik and Cassie7) who did some great PEANUTS displays. You might PM these members and see if maybe they scanned their sources for their projects. Good luck!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

While I did them for Christmas, not Halloween, I used a coloring book I found in the dollar spot at Target.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for reposting the thread Ezekiel. Yes, the characters were from coloring books - the clear B/W drawings projected very well. 
doglover, you could look for the book version of "ITGP,CB" at your library. On the older version of the book they used stills from the cartoon. The newest version was redrawn and is not as accurate to the cartoon.
Good luck and please post the results!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

I used pictures from the book "Its the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". You can see mine on my website. I think I still have the scanned pictures on my computer.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I would think Google would yield some decent sized pictures.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I looked through Google a lot for good pictures but couldn't find exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Great Pumpkin, those are exactly what I am looking for!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Halloweinerdog Lover,

You can go to my website and email me, I can send you the files. I printed mine on transparency film and put them on an overhead, traced them, primmed the wood, and then painted them out.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Or you could just buy them, if you were willing to overpay for them.

PEANUTS GANG CHARLIE BROWN HALLOWEEN YARD ART DISPLAY! - eBay (item 320408484364 end time Aug-11-09 20:29:10 PDT)


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

No way would I ever buy wooden lawn art! I have all the tools to do them haha.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh don't do this to me! I'm done for the year for my house but I have wanted to do a peanuts section in the far part of my yard that is empty. This is giving me the itch again for this project.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

*kind of OT*

This is kind of Off topic for the Peanuts, but I was inspired by the Peanuts idea...anyone ever consider "Halloween is Grinch Night" for props?


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I have considered it but I didn't like the Halloween is Grinch Night movie much and I couldn't find very good pictures of it


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Halloweinerdog Lover,

Just sent you the jpg's. Hope they work out for you. I am not sure if the parents or the kids enjoy them more ??? They were a fun project to do, just a lot of detail painting color by color. I thinking about maybe doing scooby doo to add to the grave yard, but not sure yet.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Close to this time of year all the book stores start to get their halloween childrens books in. They always have the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown book, its a classic Anyway I would get that and then you will have all the pics you need. Good luck*


----------

